# Tweaking speaker trim level after Audyssey with DVE Blu-ray



## GoNoles (Jul 7, 2012)

For the most part I've been a set it and forget it Audyssey user, but I'd like to try and experiment.

I get the proper mic placement, set speakers to small, set xover (mine are crossed at 80hz) , etc...

Here is what I need input on. It seems the HT pink noise tone is generally 75db (-30db FS), while an actual cinema will calibrate to 85db (-20db FS). I've also read, once Audyssey is complete and setup, generating the pink noise from the AVR (75db) is usually done by bypassing the equalization, so it is recommended to use an external disc from say your blu-ray player, since that is how you will play content anyways and the eq is applied.

I have the DVE Blu-ray, which consists of Full Bandwidth and Band Limited pink noise. Which is the correct pick, and is DVE 75db or 85db? Basically, after Audyssey is complete I'd like to see how my speaker levels compare to each other from the main positions, and try and set my sub 5db hotter.

Thanks.


----------



## GoNoles (Jul 7, 2012)

Now that I think about it, is setting my sub 5db hotter than the other speakers after Audyssey runs simply as easy as adjusting the trim setting up 5db's? If so, no need for the complication.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
While some do not agree with this, I personally get out my trusty Radio Shack SPL Meter after running XT32/SubEQ HT and go into Level Calibration and make sure all channels read 75db's (C-Weighted/Slow Response) and do calibrate the Subwoofers to 80db's. 

In truth, the Fronts and Center need no adjustment from the levels Audyssey sets them to, but the Surrounds often read far lower than 75db's as do the Subwoofers. However, with all the reflections that come from a Subwoofer, an Radio Shack SPL Meter is probably not ideal for getting the most accurate levels. All the same, it sounds best to me with setting my Descent i and Depth to 80db's.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## GoNoles (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks. I ordered the Galaxy Audio CM-140, should have it Tue or Wed. After reading a good deal, I dont see anything wrong with running Audyssey, and then checking those levels, increasing where you see the need (especially the sub). 

I did read some comments that say once you have run Audyssey, that the internal test tones may not be as accurate, and you should use a disc thru you blu-ray player, etc... Not sure how accurate that it, but I do have the DVE blu-ray and it has tones.


----------

